# Rubber dub best tyre dressing...?



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm looking for some new tyre dressing and reading on here I like the sound of this Rubber Dub stuff... I want something that makes the tyre look black, and lasts for more than a week! I hate having to reapply product prior to the car needing a wash if that makes sense..? Anyway. I like the sound of this, unless anyone can think of a better product they would recommend...???:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Espuma RD50.
Last 4 weeks easy on a daily runner.
Might loose the blackness as the days goes by. But once washed again it returns.
More of a tyre protectant as well as a dressing and even beads water.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

I have both the rubber dub and the rd50.

I find the rd50 very "bling" and the rubber dub between the rd50 and swissvax pneu (which I also have).

I like rubber dub, it has lasted longer than the pneu.

It comes down to look. If you like bling then rd50, if you like shine but not bling then rubber dub, if you like a bit of sheen but not matt then pneu.

On the GFs car the pneu makes the tyres look new, on my car it makes the tyres look matt.

Rubber dub has both cars tyres looking shiny.

RD50 on both cars are bling.

(i use a sponge to apply the pneu, a brush for the rd50 and the applicator for the rubber dub)


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> I have both the rubber dub and the rd50.
> 
> I find the rd50 very "bling" and the rubber dub between the rd50 and swissvax pneu (which I also have).
> 
> ...


Thanks...:thumb:

Have you any pics of the RD50 - just so I can see what you mean by 'Bling'...? Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Somewhere yes, might take a while to find.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RD50 Close up.









From a distance.









Satin Gloss. When applied sparingly and worked into tyre, as it was designed.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

This pic is of the GFs wheel whilst it was off getting the wheel sealant put on.

As Gordon says, apply sparingly (why I still have loads left :lol, a little really does go along way.

With rubber dub you apply with the applicator, leave for around 30mins (gives you time to do other things like wax the wheels) spray with water and buff with brush.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex at elite has a very good tyre dressing .... 

Also i like z16 and swissvax pneu


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> Somewhere yes, might take a while to find.


Thanks mate - and Thanks to Gordon too for the VXR pic. I quite like the look of both really. Can't seem to find any Rubber Dub for sale anywhere, but getting some samples from Matt to try them on my car and help me decide! Excellent! Thanks to Matt for that...:car:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i reallt didnt like rubber dub, was sent a sample and honestly couldnt see the difference betwen a dresses and undressed tyre after i had used it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's happened to boromoco or whatever they were? I checked the website and everything was outta stock, were they banned on here? I found some turtle wax extreme nano stuff in the shed the other day which I tried, once dried it didn't sling and has lasted 2 weeks so far without wash and looks pretty good, but is quite blingy


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

that rubber dud looks quite yummy, does it out last pneu as i would like to try it


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

on my tyres it has out lasted the pneu, in fact i applied 2nd layer of pneu and the rubber dub is still on.

grant evans: you must of applied it wrong then, try a different way of doing it since i am getting a nice gloss finish to mine.

of course with rubber dub their is no sling possible.

as to samples, have now sorted out a small container for the rubber dub to send out, fingers crossed will have it posted tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> on my tyres it has out lasted the pneu, in fact i applied 2nd layer of pneu and the rubber dub is still on.
> 
> grant evans: you must of applied it wrong then, try a different way of doing it since i am getting a nice gloss finish to mine.
> 
> ...


thanks matt shall i pm you my addy?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

There are still samples about?


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

how does it compare against New Look Trim Gel ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> There are still samples about?


 I sent my tin to a fellow member. A few weeks ago.

There might be a few.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

i think tyre products, like all LSPs, are in the view of that person.

also i think with this product, certain people took a dislike to it before touching the product and their view of it is tainted straight away.

i will just send the sample out and let the person deceid themselves :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Different makes of tyres impacts on durability too, so don't assume that it's poor application technique if something doesn't last.

I have two brands of tyre on my car at the moment, and one stays black for a LOT longer than the other.


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> i think tyre products, like all LSPs, are in the view of that person.
> 
> also i think with this product, certain people took a dislike to it before touching the product and their view of it is tainted straight away.
> 
> i will just send the sample out and let the person deceid themselves :thumb:


I'll let you all know my opinion of this when I get the sample...:buffer::thumb:


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Different makes of tyres impacts on durability too, so don't assume that it's poor application technique if something doesn't last.
> 
> I have two brands of tyre on my car at the moment, and one stays black for a LOT longer than the other.


What brands are they - just out of interest?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Different makes of tyres impacts on durability too, so don't assume that it's poor application technique if something doesn't last.
> 
> I have two brands of tyre on my car at the moment, and one stays black for a LOT longer than the other.


I find the driven wheels seem to suffer more.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Different makes of tyres impacts on durability too, so don't assume that it's poor application technique if something doesn't last.
> 
> I have two brands of tyre on my car at the moment, and one stays black for a LOT longer than the other.


I found that too, the standard tyres on my car where khumo or some rubbish (they really are rubbish) and I had a flat and the only option in the stupid tyre size (it's very uncommon) was continental. The continental stays black for much much longer than the rest. Why is that? Any chemists know?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dave A said:


> What brands are they - just out of interest?


Hankook V12 Evo's on the front, and Continental SportContact 3's on the back

The Hankook's dressing lasts noticeably longer.


----------



## OcomorB (Oct 23, 2009)

No need for any tyre dressing if you fit these http://tombammann.org/michelin-tyre-design


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

OcomorB said:


> No need for any tyre dressing if you fit these http://tombammann.org/michelin-tyre-design


A little backward in coming forward?

Great for foiling police stingers.

Steve O.


----------



## OcomorB (Oct 23, 2009)

Its the interceptors and helicopters that worry me most :tumbleweed:
Dont you just hate the look of that new tyre??


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

The Michelin 'tweel' was developed 5 years ago as a test item and was dropped not long after.............................................


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> What's happened to boromoco or whatever they were? I checked the website and everything was outta stock, were they banned on here? I found some turtle wax extreme nano stuff in the shed the other day which I tried, once dried it didn't sling and has lasted 2 weeks so far without wash and looks pretty good, but is quite blingy


Good question about bromoco, I was trying to get hold of some for ages without success, anyone know anything:tumbleweed:


----------



## OcomorB (Oct 23, 2009)

RedUntilDead said:


> Good question about bromoco, I was trying to get hold of some for ages without success, anyone know anything:tumbleweed:


Ive heard that they are still alive and kicking but Spautopia do all the sales and marketing of their automotive range. They are at the classic car show NEC this weekend and have loads of the stuff and it will be available online next week with a free applicator.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

OcomorB said:


> Ive heard that they are still alive and kicking but Spautopia do all the sales and marketing of their automotive range. They are at the classic car show NEC this weekend and have loads of the stuff and it will be available online next week with a free applicator.


You should know judging by the username.:lol::lol:


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

TBH I'm surprisedno one has mentioned Meguires tyre endurance shine, I think it's a fantastic product usedto use it on my Williams about 5 years ago, recently ran out and bought a replacement bottle, label slightly different and the fluid seems a littl thinner than the bottle I orginal had but goes a hell of a long way, last for ages, super shiney (or satin if wiped over with a dry cloth) and less than a tenner.

Having said that I haven't used many other tyre dressing however I don't think I need to as the meguires hits all the buttons for me. 

David


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Definitely RD50 over Rubber Dub. Rubber Dub just didn't work for me at all, disappointing finish and durability.

I must get myself 5L of RD50.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Definitely RD50 over Rubber Dub. Rubber Dub just didn't work for me at all, disappointing finish and durability.
> 
> I must get myself 5L of RD50.


Holy Thread Revival Batman!! :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was after pics of RD50  . Lol I used the search function for a change!


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

I have been using RD50 for around 3 years, contact Tim Envy or Les (but tim normally cheaper for postage)

However, I did get on with rubber dub, worked well on chunky 4x4 tyres.

But like all products, you get on with some, not others. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

pretty sure Tim no longer keeps Espuma products....


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Really?

Surprised since they do really good products.

RD50 is just one of the products I really rate by them.

Lucky I bought a few tins of it :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Just speak to Les at Espuma he normally sorts stuff out for us and can help with delivery.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Not related to the dressing but i LOVE your VXR!!! :doublesho


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy thread revival #2

Can anyone offer me a sample of Espuma RD50 - I'm willing to pay for it


----------

